# Some pics of my soapies



## fionab (Jul 28, 2010)

I am just posting some images of my soaps. Any comments are greatly welcomed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4837565814

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4837565808/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4837565796/


----------



## Laurie (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are gorgeous soaps!  

Laurie


----------



## agriffin (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are amazing!  Great job and very artistic!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 28, 2010)

Gorgeous and feminine!
They look like Art Nouveau to me! 

Just for fun, check out this link to the great Art Nouveau artist, Alphonse Mucha  
http://www.muchafoundation.org/MGallery.aspx


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are amazing, I love the flowery looking swirl.  Have you been soaping for a long time?


----------



## mariflo (Jul 28, 2010)

Fiona, your swirls are absolutely gorgeous!!!!
You'll go places girl!!


----------



## dubnica (Jul 28, 2010)

I love the blue and yellow "tang cut" soap.  what colors did you use and how did you accomplish such a nice swirl?????


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## fionab (Jul 29, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I love the blue and yellow "tang cut" soap.  what colors did you use and how did you accomplish such a nice swirl?????



I used plain old titanium, ultramarine blue (dark) and yellow oxide.


----------



## fionab (Jul 29, 2010)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Those are amazing, I love the flowery looking swirl.  Have you been soaping for a long time?



Have been soaping for a couple of years now.


----------



## cwarren (Jul 29, 2010)

AWsome !


----------



## tespring (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh those are SO beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 29, 2010)

Fantastic looking soaps.!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 29, 2010)

Fiona those are amazing I soooooo love the third one especially


----------



## Northland Naturals (Jul 29, 2010)

those have to be the best swirls i've ever seen!  amazing soaps!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 30, 2010)

Fantastic!  Very artistic!


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Jul 30, 2010)

The Bay Rum in my fav. Very inspirational.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful!  I love your designs on the them!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are amazing! Nice job!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Fiona, your style is quite distinctive and unique.

Absolutely beautiful work. Well done.


----------



## andora (Oct 26, 2010)

*Lovely*

I am just starting my soap adventures when my packages come this week. How do you do the swirls so lovely?


----------



## ewenique (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow!  Gorgeous soap - bet they smell as good as they look.


----------

